# Subázni szeretnék.Hol találok hozzá mintákat?



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 Október 29)

Sok kérdésem van ezzel kapcsolatban és a segítségeteket szeretném kérni


----------



## fattilla (2013 November 8)

Üdv!
Volt nekem egy mozgássérült nagybátyám és neki úgy csináltuk a mintákat, hogy diavetítővel rávetítettük és átrajzoltuk.
A nyomtatók többsége rendelkezik poszter nyomtatási opcióval így egy általad kiválasztott képet akár mekkorában kinyomtathatsz több A/4-es lapra és a jó öreg indigó segítségével ezt is átmásolhatod, én ezt használom az üveggravírozási mintáimhoz.
Szerintem kreatív hobby boltokban is árulnak előnyomott mintákat bár a subázás inkább 25-30 éve volt divat úgyhogy ebben nem vagyok biztos.
Neked tetsző képet a neten biztosan találsz és az sem baj, ha a poszternyomtatás után homályos hiszen a színeket látod az eredeti képen, az átrajzoláshoz meg csak a körvonalak lényegesek.


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 November 8)

Én arra gondoltam,hogy a keresztszemes mintát használom.Azzal milyen lenne?


----------



## judojudy (2013 November 15)

Szia Melinda!
Régen én is subáztam, és keresztszemes mintát használtam, úgyhogy jó a gondolat. 
sok sikert és jó kézimunkázást.
Tisztelettel: Judy


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 November 15)

Köszönöm.Remélem ez a topik is élni fog és nagyon sok hozzászólás születik majd


----------



## Ozsvárt Melinda (2013 November 25)

Most indult egy csoport a facebookon is ezzel a témával


----------



## Ciduka (2013 November 26)

Ozsvárt Melinda írta:


> Én arra gondoltam,hogy a keresztszemes mintát használom.Azzal milyen lenne?



Jó. Régen a másolandó anyagra selyempapírt/zsírpapírt/ terítettünk és ceruzával átrajzoltuk a mintát. Ezt azután átmásoltuk a subázandó textilre. Aki ügyes volt szabad kézzel megrajzolta a mintát.


----------

